# Black Dad Jumps Across Courtroom To Lay Hands On Killer Of His Daughter



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 17, 2019)

Good job dad!   Hands thrown at 0:40.  It wouldn't have hurt the guards to let him get a couple punches in. 
*Dad Jumps Across Courtroom To Punch Killer of His Daughter*

A man felt the justice system had let him down so he unleashed his own justice. At the sentencing of the serial killer who murdered his daughter, Van Terry leapt across the defendant’s table after addressing the court, looking to land a blow on convicted killer Michael Madison.

 This dad was so set on landing justice with a swift fist, it took multiple guards to restrain him. It was all captured on camera by CourtChatter Live.

Madison was sentenced to death for the murder Terry’s daughter and two other women.
Van Terry is the hero we all deserve.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 17, 2019)

In a plot twist that I didn't see coming.

*Teen ‘murdered serial killer’s mom before stabbing three children as they slept’*

A teen stabbed a serial killer’s mother to death then slashed three children, including the killer’s daughter, as they slept, police say. Authorities say *Jaylen Latrell Plummer, 18, killed Diane Madison*, 62, and stabbed the two ten-year-old girls and a 12-year-old boy on Saturday in Cleveland, Ohio. *Madison is the mother of Michael Madison*, now 41, who was sentenced to death in 2016 after he was convicted of killing three women and wrapping their bodies in garbage bags. One of the victims injured was Michael Madison’s child, Fox News reported. *Plummer is reportedly related to the victims*. Authorities say he is Diane Madison’s grandson and two of his victims were his brothers. The children were taken to Rainbow Babies and Children’s Hospital. Authorities say two of the children were able to run for help during the attack. They have yet to disclose a possible motive.

https://metro.co.uk/2019/06/24/teen...s-mom-stabbing-three-children-slept-10052519/


----------



## lesedi (Oct 17, 2019)

I got confused as hell reading that ^^^


----------



## meka72 (Oct 17, 2019)

I can’t remember the details but I think that he alleged abuse by his mother and her different boyfriends as mitigating circumstances for his sentence. I could also be getting him mixed up with the other BM serial killer in Cleveland Anthony Sowell.


----------



## Sosoothing (Oct 17, 2019)

lesedi said:


> I got confused as hell reading that ^^^



I actually scrolled down to see if anyone had broken it down coz Im confused Lol. I'll have to come back after I eat something.


----------



## lawgirl02 (Oct 17, 2019)

So is this boy the serial killer's son or nephew? Help me out!


----------



## meka72 (Oct 17, 2019)

lesedi said:


> I got confused as hell reading that ^^^





Sosoothing said:


> I actually scrolled down to see if anyone had broken it down coz Im confused Lol. I'll have to come back after I eat something.


This is how I interpreted the article:

Diane Madison, mother of Michael Madison the serial killer and grandmother of Jaylen, her murderer. The article references two girls and one boy but then proceeds to say that the boys were his brothers. So I’m confused about that.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 17, 2019)

lawgirl02 said:


> So is this boy the serial killer's son or nephew? Help me out!


Nephew. At least that’s what I got from it.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 17, 2019)

Michael Madison = serial killer
Diane Madison = mother of serial killer
Jaylen Plummel = grandson of Diane Madison

Jaylen Plummel killed his grandmother Diane Madison.
Jaylen Plummel stabbed 3 kids related to Diane.

It is possible 1 or 2 of those kids are Jaylen's own siblings.  Hard to say cuz first says two ten year old GIRLS and one boy, but then says two are his BROTHERS  so...ioonoo


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 17, 2019)

Welcome to the world of gender confusion.  Now we get to be confused with them.

...unless the article meant to say there was a group of victims but some ran and others were stabbed


----------



## FriscoGirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Did something new come out? This court case/verdict is 3 years old.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 18, 2019)

whew, I had to read it 3-4 times to get it


----------



## meka72 (Oct 18, 2019)

FriscoGirl said:


> Did something new come out? This court case/verdict is 3 years old.


His case is on appeal with the Ohio Supreme Court. 

When I don’t want to do work, I cruise recent court filings and keep up with death penalty cases. That’s the only reason I keep up with this crazy man.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Wow! I can’t believe he’s getting an appeal?!?! It seems like a closed case. Thanks for the post! I’m a docu/crime Junkie too.



meka72 said:


> His case is on appeal with the Ohio Supreme Court.
> 
> When I don’t want to do work, I cruise recent court filings and keep up with death penalty cases. That’s the only reason I keep up with this crazy man.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 18, 2019)

FriscoGirl said:


> Wow! I can’t believe he’s getting an appeal?!?! It seems like a closed case. Thanks for the post! I’m a docu/crime Junkie too.


I think there’s an automatic appeal for death penalty cases in Ohio.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 18, 2019)

This is a much better reaction than hugging and forgiving someone who hasn’t even asked to be forgiven.


----------



## dancinstallion (Oct 20, 2019)

lesedi said:


> I got confused as hell reading that ^^^



￼ ￼ I thought it was just me.  I said I'm confused.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 24, 2019)

There must be some major dysfunction and mental health issues in that family


----------

